# College Grad!



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I cannot believe it. On Friday, I graduated from college with my bachelors in Anthropology. It only took me 9 years from graduating high school but that's okay. I got a lot of life experience in the middle. :lol: While this has been a little bittersweet to me, I'm excited for the next part of my life. I will be doing a four week dig this summer as a Crew Supervisor at Garden of the Gods here in Colorado. :grin:


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Congratulations!! Good job. 
It doesn't matter how long it takes. I think you appreciate it more when you take the long road. 

Best wishes. :grin:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Congratulations!!  We're grad buddies! I just finished up my BS in Fisheries & Wildlife, though I decided against walking. And don't feel too bad about the timespan - I took 7 years to get mine too. My brother is also graduating now & he took 9 years too.  And your summer job sounds awesome! I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

Congrats  I'm jealous, I still have one more year left. Good luck with everything!!

P.S. We're fellow majors, Lilysmommy! High five :lol:


----------



## writergirlmel (May 16, 2015)

Congratulations, Desiree!


----------



## Authra (Apr 23, 2015)

Congrats


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Wonderful accomplishment! Such an exciting project for this summer too!!!


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

It's amazing how many of our community are graduating this year. Congratulations!


----------

